# loader/truck operators needed Danbury CT area



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Were looking for loader, backhoe, and plow truck operators in the following areas

Danbury, CT
Brewster, NY
Southern Dutchess County, NY
Orange County, NY

Use our late model equipment
Plenty of work

SHOVELERS ALSO NEEDED FOR THOSE AREAS!!

*PREMIUM PAY*

Contact our office at 845-897-5296 if interested


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

What is the pay for this jobs?

Mike


----------

